# MUMBAI | Orchid DB Crown | 259m | 72 fl | 68 fl x 2 | U/C



## Abinash89

[email protected]


----------



## n20

Awesome... All three supertalls will complement Mumbai's dense skyscraper surroundings.


----------



## KillerZavatar

doesn't look much different from pictures of november last year hno: sure it's not on hold?


----------



## Blue Flame

KillerZavatar said:


> doesn't look much different from pictures of november last year hno: sure it's not on hold?


Nah, not on-hold, just going very slowly. I can definitely see a little progress. They built about 4 floors this past year.


----------



## sixsigma1978

These guys are keeping things pretty close to the chest! Looks like the tower's are rising albeit slowly. Its now called DB Crown. 
*Copyright IU. *


----------



## ZZ-II

are all three supertalls rising right now?


----------



## deekshith

Yes all 3 buildings are rising but out of 3 only 2 are supertalls.


----------



## ZZ-II

cool, thx for the info


----------



## tim1807

deekshith said:


> Yes all 3 buildings are rising but out of 3 only 2 are supertalls.


I thought they were all three supertalls, but the middle tower was just slightly shorter due to it's flat top?


----------



## n20

deekshith said:


> Yes all 3 buildings are rising but out of 3 only 2 are supertalls.


Deekshith, do you have a published link or a valid source stating the third tower isn't a super tall?

The sales pavilion for DB Crown clearly shows all three towers are supertalls as in the photo below, taken by IndiansUnite; this was taken on December 23rd, 2012:-



IndiansUnite said:


> Shot these earlier today. Unfortunately I couldn't find a suitable 'side' building to take some snaps from. The guard manning the main entrance said that on Sunday the workers work till 1pm only.
> 
> Model inside the sales pavillion


----------



## n20

X-posting from the Mumbai sub-forum; aerial view of DB Crown tower trio U/C, beside the Motilal Oswal tower:



jinka sreekanth said:


> orchid crown is seen besides motilal oswal tower dec20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credits ER


----------



## deekshith

n20 said:


> Deekshith, do you have a published link or a valid source stating the third tower isn't a super tall?
> 
> The sales pavilion for DB Crown clearly shows all three towers are supertalls as in the photo below, taken by IndiansUnite; this was taken on December 23rd, 2012:-


Because of new Development control rules (DCR) in Mumbai third tower is brought down to ~50 floors above podium level i.e, 10-11 floors shorter than other 2 towers. Floor to floor height of orchid crown is 4.2m.... So, the Tower C would be around 45m shorter than A and B towers.


----------



## tim1807

Oke, thnx for explanation.


----------



## megacity30

deekshith said:


> Because of new Development control rules (DCR) in Mumbai third tower is brought down to ~50 floors above podium level i.e, 10-11 floors shorter than other 2 towers. Floor to floor height of orchid crown is 4.2m.... So, the Tower C would be around 45m shorter than A and B towers.


Thanks for explaining, deekshith.
The thread title should then be updated to reflect two supertalls and not three.


----------



## n20

arkhitektamol said:


> will this be completed ever?


As per the ETA on skyscrapercenter.com, it's completion is scheduled in 2015-

Skyscrapercenter's info on completion year


----------



## RiSHi

x-posting from India forum


deekshith said:


> December updates from DB realty :cheers2:
> 
> Tower A.
> P2-P3= Podium level 2 & 3
> 
> 
> Tower B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower C.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the 3 towers are placed in the plot. Area within the red box is where the steel and concrete work on raft foundation is going on.


----------



## India101

Update! -



IndiansUnite said:


> Tower B on February 20 - copyright MPE


----------



## India101

Update! -



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## n20

deekshith said:


> Because of new Development control rules (DCR) in Mumbai third tower is brought down to ~50 floors above podium level i.e, 10-11 floors shorter than other 2 towers. Floor to floor height of orchid crown is 4.2m.... So, the Tower C would be around 45m shorter than A and B towers.


Ok, Tower A and B will be supertalls- 337 m (75 fl) each.

Tower C will be 45 m shorter by roof height only; so that's about 65 fl high and a roof height of 292 m. 
The renders show a rectangular crown above the top floor that could well be 8m high or more. So Tower C could become a supertall as well! 



Soroban said:


> *337m*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.slideboom.com/presentations/254073/Pankaj-Dharkar--Tall-Building


----------



## n20

Layout of the Orchid Crown project:









source


----------



## India101

Update!



deekshith said:


> March updates from DB realty.
> 
> Shear wall = Core wall.


----------



## Abinash89

Nice to see few men working there.


----------



## n20

x-posting today's photo-update of DB Crown by Coolguyz-



Coolguyz said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## n20

x-posting April pic by Coolguyz-



Coolguyz said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## n20

video of DB Crown, taken on Feb. 24:





copyright Sandeep Sadh


----------



## Highcliff

doubt:
mumbai is building many residential towers because the lack of space?
am I right?


----------



## n20

Highcliff, thank you for all the "likes"!

Yes, you're right lack of space is a major reason. 
Also, Mumbai is India's financial capital; so many can afford such luxury highrise residences.


----------



## n20

Vipul Bansal, Group CEO of DB Realty, stated that DB Crown will be the major kicker this quarter, in his interview on Feb. 20, 2013.

Vipul Bansal's Interview


----------



## n20

DB Crown can be seen rising (June 12th)



jinka sreekanth said:


> db crown is seen rising in this pic before sumer trinity tower
> photocopyright suyashpbarve


----------



## India101

Update!

*Copyright kedianikunj*


----------



## ZZ-II

two of three towers rising now?


----------



## deekshith

All three are progressing but Tower A & B are in advanced stage compare to C (shorter tower).
Tower C is in selective demolition stage of existing structure to suit the design requirements as per the new development control rules of Mumbai.


----------



## n20

Rising supertall Towers A & B in this photo, posted by jinka sreekanth on July 3rd:



jinka sreekanth said:


> tower A and B
> 
> photocopyright natasha


----------



## India101

Update!



deekshith said:


> Also DB realty has posted July updates for Crown and DB woods in its website.


----------



## kanye

X-post


India101 said:


> *August Update*


----------



## KillerZavatar

one picture looks like demolition, the others look like it is on hold or really slow progressing, can anyone explain what exactly is going on?


----------



## n20

^^KillerZavatar, perhaps IU, Deekshith, Coolguyz or Desiyogi or someone more informed can provide more on-the-ground details, but photos still show construction cranes on towers A & B working ultra-slowly, while Tower C is undergoing selective demolition. 
Towers A & B have received all approvals to continue, whereas approvals for tower C are awaited, as confirmed by the project developer, DB Realty's interview a little over 3 months ago:-

(thanks to Pals_RGB for unearthing this info) 



Pals_RGB said:


> http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...gressive-growthinventory-delivery_894400.html





> *Q: What is the status of DB Crown, your project at Prabhadevi? *
> 
> A: The prices are about Rs 28,000-29,000 per square foot at Crown today. It is centrally located and the living space starts from the 14th floor and goes right up to 60th floor. We have received approvals for the first and second towers. We hope to receive the go-ahead for the third tower which was launched about four-to-five months ago, in the next one month.
> 
> *Q: So is DB Crown facing any delay? What about the delivery timelines of some of your other projects?*
> 
> A: DB Crown, after getting all the approvals, will take four years to complete. It takes about three years to finish the civil work and a year to wrap up the building in terms of finishing. We have engaged L&T for construction. Our projects are well on schedule.


----------



## NickABQ

Has much work happened since September? It is now the new year....


----------



## n20

NickABQ said:


> Has much work happened since September? It is now the new year....


On 29th October, 2012, in the 44th meeting of the SEIAA (State Environmental Impact Assessment Authority), a 5-year Environmental Clearance (EC) was granted for three towers with a maximum height of 320.10 m with compliance requirements in item# 8.2..

However, on January 17th, 2014, item# 15 in the 63rd meeting of SEIAA (State Environmental Impact Assessment Authority) clearly states this Crown project "is to be considered by SEIAA after submission of compliance".

Therefore, it's clear that the builder, Real Gem Build Tech Pvt. Ltd., commenced construction and did not meet all the October 2012 EC requirements.

The builder now has to satisfy the SEIAA that they will comply to the EC requirements. 
Perhaps we should wait till the next SEIAA meeting to see whether the builder satisfied the SEIAA?
Perhaps the forumers and Mods should decide.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i would like to see a more recent picture of the site, so we can confirm it is on hold or maybe be even surprised that it is not on hold.


----------



## Pals_RGB

Update



jinka sreekanth said:


> January2016 updates from dbcrown


----------



## KillerZavatar

the local thread has a title under 300m, can someone more knowledgeable explain the current situation?


----------



## kanye

X-post


KuwarOnline said:


> So its time to change title to 259.07 meters & 72x1 & 68x2.
> 
> For details visit
> http://dbcrown.in/


----------



## zwamborn

2020-03-25 by saeedst86


----------



## MMJ1405

Looks massive already.


----------



## zwamborn

2022-08-01 by Haldilal

*







*


----------

